# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Pyetje Per Ekspertet e Ligjit Amerikan...

## BRADYKININ

Drastic times call for drastic measures (thote nje shprehje amerikane  :ngerdheshje: )

Kisha disa pyetje ne lidhje me ligjet e emigranteve ne USA dhe po patet ndonje pergjigje, do me ndihmonit (dhe sikur sa per kuriozitet).

*1) Nese nje person eshte Greencard holder (ka status greencard), sa kohe pas marrjes se Greencard mund te aplikoje per pasaporte? 

2) Po ky person, pas sa kohe mund ta marre pasaporten (dmth te ulet per interviste?

3) A varet kohezgjatja e procesit nga shteti ku aplikon personi? Nese po, cilat shtete e kane kohen me te shkurter? 

4) E zeme se nje person me green card martohet me dike qe eshte me vize ne USA dhe eshte po ne USA, sa kohe i duhet ketij qe te marre numrin social dhe sa kohe qe te marre green-card?

5) Do te ndryshonte koha e marrjes se green card nese partneri do kishte US citizenship?*

----------


## i_pakapshem

> Drastic times call for drastic measures (thote nje shprehje amerikane )
> 
> Kisha disa pyetje ne lidhje me ligjet e emigranteve ne USA dhe po patet ndonje pergjigje, do me ndihmonit (dhe sikur sa per kuriozitet).
> 
> *1) Nese nje person eshte Greencard holder (ka status greencard), sa kohe pas marrjes se Greencard mund te aplikoje per pasaporte? 
> 
> 2) Po ky person, pas sa kohe mund ta marre pasaporten (dmth te ulet per interviste?
> 
> 3) A varet kohezgjatja e procesit nga shteti ku aplikon personi? Nese po, cilat shtete e kane kohen me te shkurter? 
> ...


1. Duhet te jesh pese vjet me statusin "permanent resident" (greencard qe thua ti) qe te aplikosh qe te behesh qytetar amerikan.

2. Procesi me duket se zgjat 6 muaj.

3. Jo.  Shiko se ne cilen zyre  te emigrimit behet aplikimi per banuesit e NY.

4.  Varet ca vize ka.

5. Po.  Merret shume shpejt brenda 3-4 muajve.

----------


## BRADYKININ

> 1. Duhet te jesh pese vjet me statusin "permanent resident" (greencard qe thua ti) qe te aplikosh qe te behesh qytetar amerikan.
> 
> 2. Procesi me duket se zgjat 6 muaj.
> 
> 3. Jo.  Shiko se ne cilen zyre  te emigrimit behet aplikimi per banuesit e NY.
> 
> 4.  Varet ca vize ka.
> 
> 5. Po.  Merret shume shpejt brenda 3-4 muajve.


Hej i pakapshmi, thnx per pergjigjet lal.

Ti thua qe pasi eshte marre green card, merr vec 6 muaj te marresh pasaporten, apo jo?

E njejte eshte per te gjithe apo vec AZILANTET POLITIKE e kane keshtu? Sepse me kane thene se psh. e zeme se nje azilant e ka fituar azilin politik ne 2000, atehere green card duhet t'i kishte ardhur me 2005 dhe qe nga ardhja e green card, 6 muaj me pas mund te marre pasaporten. Tamam????

----------


## i_pakapshem

> Hej i pakapshmi, thnx per pergjigjet lal.
> 
> Ti thua qe pasi eshte marre green card, merr vec 6 muaj te marresh pasaporten, apo jo?
> 
> E njejte eshte per te gjithe apo vec AZILANTET POLITIKE e kane keshtu? Sepse me kane thene se psh. e zeme se nje azilant e ka fituar azilin politik ne 2000, atehere green card duhet t'i kishte ardhur me 2005 dhe qe nga ardhja e green card, 6 muaj me pas mund te marre pasaporten. Tamam????


Jo.  Mbasi merr green carden ose behesh permanent resident, duhet te jesh permanent resident per pese vjet dhe pastaj mund te aplikosh.  Ska rendesi se ca statusi ke pasur perpara.  Cdo njeri qe eshte permanent resident duhet te presi pese vjet para se te aplikoj qe te behet qytetar amerikan.  Mbasi kane kaluar pese vjet, procesi i aplikimit per qytetari merr gjashte muaj.

----------


## Sabriu

Do të jemi qytetar dhe do të kemi shtetësi të dreqit e të birit , por shqiptar asnjëher.Më thuani se po!,gënjeni,dhe këte e bëni pa turp,se turpi është varrosur kahere e kjo vlenë edhe për mua.

----------


## BRADYKININ

Ca je tu thone, or ti daje? Ca po trego ti, se e do atdheun me shume se ne te tjeret? 

Ne po flasim per ligjet e vendit ku jetojme. Po pate ndihme per te dhene ndaj temes; bujrum. Nese jo, atehere me mire hesht.

Flmd.

----------


## shkodrane82

Bruna nqs martohesh me nje citizen, pas tre vjetesh dhe bashkeshorti behet
citizen. Ne fillim merr permanent resident status, dhe atehere mas tre vjetesh
aplikon per pashaporte.
Ndersa kur vjen me green card atehere mbas 4 e 9 muajsh pikerisht duhet
te cohet aplikimi. Nqs se partneri eshte me green card vetem atehere mund
te aplikosh per travel document ose dicka e tille qe njifesh legjitimisht ne
USA, po ama te vonon e drejta e green cardes.
Ose kur partneri eshte azilant dhe ka fitu dokumentat ne gjygj, mundet me te
shtu ty ne aplikim nqs ti ske ndonje deportation etj etj te atij lloji. Dhe mundesh
me marre prape travel document. Po ama qe te behesh me shku ne Shqiperi
dhe me tu njofte letrat duhet qe partnerit mi ardhe green carda sesban.
Dhe kur je me azil ajo vonon ca vite te mira.

----------


## loneeagle

> Drastic times call for drastic measures (thote nje shprehje amerikane )
> 
> Kisha disa pyetje ne lidhje me ligjet e emigranteve ne USA dhe po patet ndonje pergjigje, do me ndihmonit (dhe sikur sa per kuriozitet).
> 
> *1) Nese nje person eshte Greencard holder (ka status greencard), sa kohe pas marrjes se Greencard mund te aplikoje per pasaporte? 
> 
> 2) Po ky person, pas sa kohe mund ta marre pasaporten (dmth te ulet per interviste?
> 
> 3) A varet kohezgjatja e procesit nga shteti ku aplikon personi? Nese po, cilat shtete e kane kohen me te shkurter? 
> ...


1) a) nese personi qe ka marre green card e ka marre ne baze te llotarise i duhen 4 vjet e 9 muaj para se te aplikoj per pasaporte. nga 4 vjet e 9 muaj personi duhet te kete te pakten 2 vjet e 6 muaj te kete jetuar ne amerik.

b) nese personi me green card e ka marre green card nga bashkshort i/a qe ka qene shtetas amerikane ateher i duhen vetem 3 vjet para se te aplikoj per pasaporte.

2) per te marre pasaporten dmth daten e interviste maximum eshte 12 muaj por ndodh edhe brenda 9 muaj. ne fillim ben intervisten, nese kalon intervisten zgjat 1-2 muaj edhe ben betimin ku dorezon greencard edhe merr certifikaten. pasi ke marre certifikaten aplikon per pasaporte. me duket kushton rreth $80 edhe aplikimin e ben ne poste. procesi per pasaporten te vij ne shtepi zgjat rreth 4 jave.

3)  procesi varet shtetet qe kane me pak emigrant natyrisht qe procesi eshte me i shkurter se ka me pak aplikime. si thashe me siper min. eshte 6 muaj maximum eshte 12 muaj. 

4) nese martohesh me dike qe ka green card do besh bashkim familjare edhe do presesh. bashkimi familjare me green card zgjat deri ne 7 vjet dmth eshte shume procesi i gjat. arsya qe shume njerez bejne bashkim me green card eshte se kur behen citizen dosja kalon direkt ne proces dmth merret si priority.

5) nese partneri do te kishte us citizenship procesi i greencard ka diference rreth 6 vjet. dmth ata qe bejne bashkim familjare me green card pasi behen shtetas e kalojne direkt dosjen per bashkim familjar me us citizen. zakonisht nese e ke bashkshortin jashte amerikes eshte me mire ta besh bashkimin familjar si e fejuar sepse zgjat me pak dmth shkurtohet procesi me 3 muaj. nese bashkshort in/en e ke ne usa ateher e ben bashkimin familjare si e martuar.

besoj se do te ndihjmone keto info.

----------


## Nardi89

Po te iki me nje kurs gjuhe 4 mujor ne USA, e marr dot green card brenda kesaj kohe?

----------


## Ujka Pjetracaj

po nese martohem me nje shtetase Amerikane... sa kohe duhet te qendrojme te martuar per te fituar green card-en a mund te ndahem perseri nga ajo?
dhe sa kohe zghate periudha e green card-es help please....

----------


## Ziti

> 1) a) nese personi qe ka marre green card e ka marre ne baze te llotarise i duhen 4 vjet e 9 muaj para se te aplikoj per pasaporte. nga 4 vjet e 9 muaj personi duhet te kete te pakten 2 vjet e 6 muaj te kete jetuar ne amerik.
> 
> b


duhet te kesh jetuar 5 vjet ne amerike jo 2 vjet e 6 muaj

----------


## stregone76

ka mundesi njeri te me thote? nese nje person vjen ne amerike me martese me nje nenshtetas amerikan. pas sa kohe qe hyn ne amerike i vjen gren carti? dhe e dyta pyetje eshte...
pasi merr gren cardin nese nuk shkon mir me partnerin/partneren dhe vendos te ndahet, eshte e vertete qe amerikani/a mund tja anulloje ose tja heqe gren cardin? dhe nese po cfar duhet te bej per te mos e humbur grencard?
nuk mund te ndahet pasi te marre gren card dhe ta rinovoje me contrate pune a ku ta dij un????
faleminderit dhe shpresoj qe dikush te me pergjigjet duke pasur informacjon te sakte.

----------


## BOKE

Mbasi hyn ne Amerike, zakonisht green card vjen per dy jave - 1 muaj. Per martesat green card jepet me kusht per dy vjet dhe 90 dite para perfundimit te 2-vjetorit duhet te aplikosh/aplikoni per te marre permanent green card.

Ndersa per ndarjen/divorcin perpara se te mbushesh dy vjetorin e hyrjes ne amerike (ose qe te heqesh green card me kusht (conditional green card)) ka disa procedura dhe rreziku i deportimit eshte i madh. Duhet te marresh avokat patjeter se s'e ben dot vete.

Per me shume lexo ketu: https://www.uscis.gov/green-card/after-green-card-granted/conditional-permanent-residence/remove-conditions-permanent-residence-based-marriage.

----------

